# 1950 Schwinn Phantom Saddle Dilemma



## jacob9795 (Jun 3, 2016)

Are Mesinger B1 Deluxe saddles acceptable/original for 1950 Schwinn Black Phantoms? I bought this 1950 with one of these saddles on it (it was tan with a foam pad and has wear tabs). I know it should have a common early phantom saddle without the rivets. The bike was in storage and owned by a single family. I'm just going to clean it up and keep it completely original. I would also like Bob U to reupholster the saddle with a distressed look so that I could ride it. Thanks, any help would be great. Below are pix of the bike along with some ads that I found. The last photo is of a 1950 Red Phantom I found on the web with the same saddle.
JG


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2016)

An unmolested 1950.  http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=7292.0
I'm not an expert, but I think there is a very good chance your seat was used on some of the first Phantoms.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 3, 2016)

The short answer is no. A B6 saddle is not acceptable if you're going for a stock appearance.  You can find Phantom seats on eBay or here.  I just bought a distressed one that Bob had listed for $227. Being a 1950 model it will be harder to find, than the more common ones with the rivets.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 3, 2016)

DON'T WANT TO START A WAR, BUT THE VERY FIRST SCHWINNS CIRCA EARLY 49 HAD A MESINGER B-1 SADDLE.
YOU CAN SEE IT ON THE EARLY ADS ABOVE.
I WAS THERE, WORKING IN A BIKE SHOP AT THAT TIME.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 3, 2016)

Well, I gave him the short answer for a 1950


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 3, 2016)

Some of these ads are dated 1950. I saw an advertisement for the 1950 phantom with one of these saddles in James Hurd's book; I ordered the book on eBay today. I was thinking that maybe these were mail order Phantoms if such a thing existed?WES that's really neat! Why depict the phantom with a different saddle? I would expect to go to the shop and buy the same bike as shown in the ads.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2016)

From what I can see in this 50 catalog pic, the seat is the standard Phantom seat.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes, I've seen this ad too. I got the bike knowing I was going to have to change the saddle but I came across the ads shown above. I'm just curious...
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## mrg (Jun 3, 2016)

Yours has a sliding clamp, the ads and red phantom don't appear to. I don't know when they stopped using them.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes, mine has the sliding rail. The saddles in the photos don't. I'll just set this saddle aside for a future project and look for the correct one. If anyone has a core that I could send to Bob U, let me know.
Thanks


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 4, 2016)

I'll have one or two available soon.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 4, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I'll have one or two available soon.



Looks great! Thanks, I didn't know you were in the business. The more distressed it looks the better; talk to you soon then.
Jake


----------



## stezell (Jun 5, 2016)

What kind of business are you in Rustjunkie, Lol! Just kidding, couldn't resist man, he makes wallets as well.


----------



## spoker (Jun 5, 2016)

if you want guaranteed quality,delivery time and product support rustjunkie is the way to go,[he acually does the work himself]


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 5, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> Yes, I've seen this ad too. I got the bike knowing I was going to have to change the saddle but I came across the ads shown above. I'm just curious...
> Thanks for the replies.





Some 49 Phantoms had the standard non sliding rail  Mesinger saddles (sliding rail saddles were phased out by about that time).  If you need a Phantom seat for your project I would take the sliding rail saddle as a core  exchange for 
the Phantom pan, can also do 'distressed' look to show as original.  Also do all the work and guarantee the job.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 15, 2016)

My 50 red phantom has a dark brown early phantom saddle w/the punch holes on the bottom pan.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

